# USC 2022 Fall waitlist group



## ZhangDi

USC 2022 Fall waitlist group~ congrats!!


----------



## Chris W

Good luck to those who were waitlisted! Some admittance after waitlist stats can be found on the additional acceptance data sections for supporting members.

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## Rosemary

Hi there! Did you get any replies from the Stark office after you emailed them to confirm that you wanted to stay on the waitlist? Just wondering if I'm supposed to look forward to a response from them.


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

hey guys! is anyone attending the virtual financial aid informational tonight? I have to work so if anyone has notes please let me know!


----------



## banhmi

Rosemary said:


> Hi there! Did you get any replies from the Stark office after you emailed them to confirm that you wanted to stay on the waitlist? Just wondering if I'm supposed to look forward to a response from them.


I am also waitlisted. I emailed to confirm and have not gotten any response from them.


----------



## Yangliu

Hi! I am also waitlisted. Did anyone get any reply yet?


----------



## HaoDuan

ZhangDi said:


> USC 2022 Fall waitlist group~ congrats!!


Congrats. Have you found a group for waitlisted students yet?


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

no :/ not yet


----------



## Madiprice127

Hi so I’ve actually gotten a call from USC twice this last week telling me that I am next up on the list to get off the waitlist for fall (television film production masters) IF someone drops out in the next few days before school starts. I told them I prefer starting in the spring, and they said that’s not a problem and they’ll be sending spring semester info at the end of September. They also said they’ll be calling the person after me for fall semester since I said I wanted spring. They said they’re holding class spots for everyone accepted in the fall so that everyone can get the classes they need if they get off the waitlist this late.


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

Madiprice127 said:


> Hi so I’ve actually gotten a call from USC twice this last week telling me that I am next up on the list to get off the waitlist for fall (television film production masters) IF someone drops out in the next few days before school starts. I told them I prefer starting in the spring, and they said that’s not a problem and they’ll be sending spring semester info at the end of September. They also said they’ll be calling the person after me for fall semester since I said I wanted spring. They said they’re holding class spots for everyone accepted in the fall so that everyone can get the classes they need if they get off the waitlist this late.


I think I was the next in line after you lol. They gave me a call and told me the same thing based off of orientation tomorrow. Not gonna lie, a little frustrated with the waitlist process, and feeling really in the dark so fingers crossed for anyone else!


----------



## Chris W

HaoDuan said:


> Congrats. Have you found a group for waitlisted students yet?


It's this thread I believe


----------

